# Ironman



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi,

Would anyone on here ever consider doing one?

I've been thinking about the possibility as it would be a big challenge and something that I would like to say I've completed.

If it's something you would be up for giving a go please let me know. It would be good to do an event with others as everyone could keep each other motivated through the training etc. I'm not thinking straight away ie. at least 18 months into the future.

The UK one in Bolton is held in July, another possibility is Barcelona which is held in October. Barcelona 2016 would give a decent amount of time for training.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nope. I personally don't think it's healthy to push the human body to those extremes, which is a bit ironic given that they are all healthy activities in moderation.

I can understand why people want to push themselves and I'm all for that but not for something like this. 

Just my opinion though and I'm sure others will have the exact opposite view.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

yep. done 2, got another booked for next year plus a half and a marathon.

Personally I see no reason the body can't do an ironman. it's really not that extreme!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Have watched the Ironman in Lanzarote, huge respect for taking part in a challenging event.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

S63 said:


> Have watched the Ironman in Lanzarote, huge respect for taking part in a challenging event.


My girlfriends dad done the lanzarote ironman when he was in his early 50s. Think he was 53. He done it with his mates then they all went and got a ironman tattoo on their calfs. He is now in his late 50s and he could run rings around me and im 22 lol. Big respect to him for doing that.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> yep. done 2, got another booked for next year plus a half and a marathon.
> 
> Personally I see no reason the body can't do an ironman. it's really not that extreme!


Going for a third is impressive, which ones have you done previously?

Out of interest, do you use a tri bike or more traditional road bike?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

t1mmy said:


> Going for a third is impressive, which ones have you done previously?
> 
> Out of interest, do you use a tri bike or more traditional road bike?


All 3 will be The Outlaw Iron distance Triathlons. I Love it. The copious amounts of training, the constant feeling of tiredness, the roll of the eyes when you tell your mates on a saturday afternoon the reason for your lateness is your 100mile bike into 6 mile run took a bit longer than planned!:thumb::lol:

I use a full tri bike with a relatively relaxed position. Although my first one I used a straight up road bike with not even a set of tri bars


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a very nice bike. One of the ones I'm looking at (Planet X Exocet) is just down the rack from yours in the picture.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

t1mmy said:


> That's a very nice bike. One of the ones I'm looking at (Planet X Exocet) is just down the rack from yours in the picture.


The exocet is a very nice bike but be warned they are very tight around the rear wheel. If you buy sec on hand and end up with an Exocet 1 you will only be able to get 19mm tyres in the rear wheel and even then you need seriously stiff wheels to stop them rubbing. The Exocet 2 is better but still tight. The Flo wheels you see on my bike are part of the latest generation of 23mm wide rims over the older 19mm one so there was no chance of getting them into the Exocet frame.

And I know this because I bought one originally which although it turned out to be the wrong size so I had to sell it when I put the wheels i'm I had about 1mm either side of them to the frame.:doublesho


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

That's good to know about the Exocet, it's the Exocet 2 that I'm looking at.

I'm really undecided on which bike as there are quite a few within my budget of £2k ish. The Felt B series look well specced. More research is needed, which I can do whilst saving up.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

£2k gives you lots of options tbh.

I built mine up over about 18 months of searching ebay. Got all but the wheels off ebay second hand including the frame which was a 1year old brand new frame never been built up. 2K frame I paid 1170 for.

I think without the wheels and the original Oval concepts bars I put on it I cost me about £1900. the wheels were another £850 and i've since put a set of ADR ultimate bars on it which were about another £450.

If you are competent and have the time then you can get some real bargains out there and build the bike up yourself.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.tritalk.co.uk/forums/ads_item.php?id=11252

Bargain!!!!


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm swaying towards a Felt B14 at the moment and possibly some Planet X wheels. Decisions decisions...


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm doing Wales 2015 and I cannot wait


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

archiebald - is it your first one? Have you done any triathlons before?

chunkytfg - what's your PB for the ironman? It would be interesting to see your splits.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

For me personally I couldnt ever see myself do one. Mainly as its a bit commitment in terms of training that I couldn't afford to do. Never say never though. I know a number of people who have done them and there is a real sense of comittment.

Theres a guy who pulls on a Barrow Runners shirt every now and again.
Did alright in the Lanzarote half ironman. :lol:

Its that badge of honour, saying that you have completed it. People who dont run, swim or bike, probably dont know what it takes to do one.
Before I started running, I didnt know, I still wont know as I have never even run a marathon. But I have a comprehension of the enormity of the task if that makes sense.

If you're going to do it, get a training plan, dig deep, fully commit and go for it.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

First one and never done a tri but have done a lot of swimming and biking


----------

